# Best t-shirt design



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2007)

My favorite slogan on a t-shirt (to date) is "I _am_ the evil twin" - but this one is pretty cool too!


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

My buddy Rick is BIG on hunting. Heads all over the house, bear skin rug, etc, He is also by Kenpo brother. So, I bought him this shirt, but, in black...


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 21, 2007)

Two personal fav T-Shirt slogans of mine...

"Just so you know I'm a ninja"

"Suck it up princess"

Of course I do love my T-Shirt of Chuck Norris facts!​


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2007)

Big Don said:


> My buddy Rick is BIG on hunting. Heads all over the house, bear skin rug, etc, He is also by Kenpo brother. So, I bought him this shirt, but, in black...



That's AWESOME!!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw a guy with "Town Drunk" on his shirt.


----------



## kosho (Sep 21, 2007)

nice,
          kosho


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> I saw a guy with "Town Drunk" on his shirt.


! I gotta get one of those!...
... for a friend....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the Wizard of Oz quotes seen on some shirts... 

One little girl was wearing ... "Begone! Or someone will drop a house on you!" 

Still another... "Don't make me get my flying monkeys"


----------



## rutherford (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the fullbleed designs. http://www.dobi.nu/fullbleed/


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 21, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I like the Wizard of Oz quotes seen on some shirts...
> 
> One little girl was wearing ... "Begone! Or someone will drop a house on you!"
> 
> Still another... "Don't make me get my flying monkeys"


 
You'd like the shirts we have around here.  One says, "Dorothy: Hate You.  Hate Oz.  Took the Slippers.  Toto"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're not easily offended, check out T-Shirt Hell. One of my favorites (and unfortunately no longer available):
I'm the girl you had sex with in the chat room last night.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2007)

Big Don said:


> ! I gotta get one of those!...
> ... for a friend....


 

Sure, for a friend... wink wink lol.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 21, 2007)

At my workplace, it is the culture to wear tshirts with phrases that the wearer thinks is witty.  The only problem is that the people wearing them aren't the brightest bulbs, so I spend the day seeing shirts that have Tweety Bird frowning and saying "Whatchu looking at?" or shirts with Scooby Doo running saying "Shut your mouth" (I'm not kidding).  Also, you can find a food stain or two while you are reading the shirt, which makes the experience even more scholarly.

Anyway, last week, this lady was wearing a shirt that I'm sure she thought was clever.  It said "If stupidity was a crime, then your excused."  Now, that may not seem too bad, but note the spelling of "your."  Yep, the shirt that was calling the reader stupid had a misspelling on it.  Now, imagine this woman at the local flea market looking at all of the Taz and Tweety shirts thinking "Oh, I like that one, but that one over there is so funny!  It is saying the person is excused from being stupid!"  She then buys the misspelled shirt and brings it to the family reunion.  There, Martha (that is the name I have picked for her) goes up to every member of her family and points to them and says "Read my shirt."  The family all sits and gazes at her in amazement on how she could have gotten a shirt as witty, funny, and clever as that and wonder where they could get one just like it.  They don't notice the mispelling because they are laughing so hard that their drink is spraying out of their nose, thus making the situation even funnier for Martha's family.

Or at least that is how I imagine the story of the misspelled shirt would go.

AoG


----------



## Kreth (Sep 21, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Anyway, last week, this lady was wearing a shirt that I'm sure she thought was clever. It said "If stupidity was a crime, then your excused." Now, that may not seem too bad, but note the spelling of "your." Yep, the shirt that was calling the reader stupid had a misspelling on it.


I remember reading a flamewar on a forum years ago, and one poster's witty comeback was: "Your a moran!" :lol:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.engrish.com/category_index.php?category=Clothing

Of course, I love everything on that page.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 21, 2007)

rutherford said:


> I'm a big fan of the fullbleed designs. http://www.dobi.nu/fullbleed/



Those

are

totally

AWE-SOME! 

Brilliant shirt designs. Truly brilliant! Wow thanks for the link.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

Ranger UP has some cool shirts, and funny stories...
http://www.rangerup.com/iclhiblt.html

http://www.roadkilltshirts.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=TAZE%20GUN


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> If you're not easily offended, check out T-Shirt Hell.



I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> If you're not easily offended, check out T-Shirt Hell. One of my favorites (and unfortunately no longer available):
> I'm the girl you had sex with in the chat room last night.


 
I see they wasted no time getting the "Don't tase me bro!" t-shirts out.  Some good shirts there.  Some really bad ones too.  Not sure which are the funniest.  :rofl:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 21, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I see they wasted no time getting the "Don't tase me bro!" t-shirts out.


Yeah, they're pretty good at getting topical shirts out quickly.





> Some good shirts there.  Some really bad ones too.  Not sure which are the funniest.


I have one of their shirts which says on the front, "I like my women like I like my coffee." Every time I wear it, someone will ask, "Black and bitter?" Then I'll turn around so they can read the back, "Ground up and in the freezer."


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 21, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Yeah, they're pretty good at getting topical shirts out quickly.I have one of their shirts which says on the front, "I like my women like I like my coffee." Every time I wear it, someone will ask, "Black and bitter?" Then I'll turn around so they can read the back, "Ground up and in the freezer."


 
I saw someone wearing the "You can't have manslaughter without laughter" shirt at an amusement park once.  For some reason, it reminded me of a friend from school.


----------



## bydand (Sep 21, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I see they wasted no time getting the "Don't tase me bro!" t-shirts out.  Some good shirts there.  Some really bad ones too.  Not sure which are the funniest.  :rofl:



This is the one I thought was great


----------



## Big Don (Sep 21, 2007)

bydand said:


> This is the one I thought was great


I really like the Medium Pimping shirt.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 23, 2007)

A personal favourite that a local shop printed:

"What if Google was wrong?"

...just think about it....freaky!!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the guys I work with has two that we like...

"Don't annoy the crazy person."  (For reasons that I won't share... he's our designated crazy person.  And that's really saying something...)

"Jesus is coming.  Everybody look busy!"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 23, 2007)

I have another (actually I have quite a few black shirts with sayings) that says, "I hear voices, and they don't like you."


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I have another (actually I have quite a few black shirts with sayings) that says, "I hear voices, and they don't like you."


OK... I gotta get one of those!  ESPECIALLY for work!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 24, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I have another (actually I have quite a few black shirts with sayings) that says, "I hear voices, and they don't like you."



There was a kid in my middle school who had one like that:  "The voices in my head are talking to me... and they don't like you"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 24, 2007)

Some other favorites that I have/had:

Wheel of Fortune design with: "G_ F_CK Y__RS_LF", and "Would you like to buy a vowel?"
Picture of CBR (body jewelry) with the text "Guess where?"
"I do bad things."


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a link for awesome t-shirts..The best one among them was for ladies..It read "*Yes I've been bad, Now spank my evil bottom"*


----------

